# Four generation pedigree!!!



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

This is the sires side.






















Now the dams side.






















Any comments are welcome just want some opinions on what I've got!!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

probly a staff, or a bully, i just cant believe how many people like those cross-bred blue dogs. WHY???????? they are not a represenitive of the APBT breed. they are an off shoot. with something else mixed in.


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

Here are the CH an GRCH's in her ped!! Two times UWP CH BNT Maverick Pistol RE, CH Strands Misty Maya of Simpson, CH Little Oaks AG Blue Shadow, Two times CH Yorkshire Powder Blue, CH Valentines Bonniebelle of Strand, CH Strands Gideon the Great, two times GRCH Phillips Blue Troijan Levi, CH Mavericks Popeyes White Viper, CH Mavericks Edwards blue bullet, CH Mavericks-n-strands Jada, CH Mavericks Gottiline Dakota, and four times Notorious Juan Gotty not a CH or GRCH or anything but just thought I wld throw that in!!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

you asked for opinions, then when you got one, seems like you took the defensive.
just so we understand each other, all those ch's & gr ch's that your so proud of, those are for CONFORMATION right?

now, go to a breeder that raises APBT's [game dogs] and tell him what you got and you'll get laughed off the property.

i'm not saying theres anything wrong with SHOW DOGS their just not APBT's.


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

Nothing defensive about it just simply added some of the dogs from the rest of the ped that matters!! An just so you know I never said I had a game bred apbt!! I know she's a bully RE Gotty how wld anyone not know!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

surfer said:


> you asked for opinions, then when you got one, seems like you took the defensive.
> just so we understand each other, all those ch's & gr ch's that your so proud of, those are for CONFORMATION right?
> 
> now, go to a breeder that raises APBT's [game dogs] and tell him what you got and you'll get laughed off the property.
> ...


Why not post an intro , I don't think many of us here know who you are and what you have to offer. Seems like you just here to stir the pot. If you don't like a certain type of bully breed that is fine but there is no putting down other people's dog's here. Many people here come from all sorts of lifestyles and breeds. Am bullys, APBT's , Dogo's and mixes. some shelter dogs, some showdogs and some working dogs. All are welcome here and are allowed to post without someone putting down the color of their dogs or lines or breed. If you want anyone to take your words for more then just snarky remarks why not introduce yourself and your dogs to us so we can see where you are coming from.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> Why not post an intro , I don't think many of us here know who you are and what you have to offer. Seems like you just here to stir the pot. If you don't like a certain type of bully breed that is fine but there is no putting down other people's dog's here. Many people here come from all sorts of lifestyles and breeds. Am bullys, APBT's , Dogo's and mixes. some shelter dogs, some showdogs and some working dogs. All are welcome here and are allowed to post without someone putting down the color of their dogs or lines or breed. If you want anyone to take your words for more then just snarky remarks why not introduce yourself and your dogs to us so we can see where you are coming from.


:goodpost:


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

post an intro???? ijust found this site the other day, i thought it said you had to buy or be a paying member to do that. plus this is my first computer, so i am not computer savvy at all, but i'm trying to learn.

in no way am i trying to belittle anyone for what kind of dog they have, just the opposite. on another thread some one asked about how they could get papers on their dog, i suggested the CKC, not that i would use that registry, but a beginner could when i suggested that i was called ignorant. 

the registries that i use, adba,bfkc,aadr,sdr,rapid reply, and all my dogs are registered with at least two of them. in the 80's i used to use the ukc but havent in years.

looks like i need to figure out this intro thing.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

surfer said:


> you asked for opinions, then when you got one, seems like you took the defensive.
> just so we understand each other, all those ch's & gr ch's that your so proud of, those are for CONFORMATION right?
> 
> now, go to a breeder that raises APBT's [game dogs] and tell him what you got and you'll get laughed off the property.
> ...


First off I didnt see anybody getting defensive even though with you bullying him I could see how he would. Second can you read? First one he posted was 2 time WEIGHT PULL champion. Bully's may not be "game" but they are great dogs and they can work too. This isn't my post but I'm telling you right now I wouldn't appreciate my dog being put down. Who are you to put down an entire breed of dogs?? How rude!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

surfer said:


> probly a staff, or a bully, i just cant believe how many people like those cross-bred blue dogs. WHY???????? they are not a represenitive of the APBT breed. they are an off shoot. with something else mixed in.


pretty sure the OP did not state that they had an APBT...

@BlueIndian.... sorry for the mess here but thanks for postin ur ped! im not sure of the bloodlines here but im sure Angel or another bully person can tell u some about em.


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

You got a bully all Cyder Blokk kennel dogs are bullies and GottI/Greyline RE are bully breed bloodlines. Ukc recognizes all bulldog pitbull dogs ad American pitbull terriers but honestly their not bc of bloodline and sizes. bullies are breed down from AST American Staffordshire Terriers and then other breeders for size and built. You did say COMMENTS ARE WELCOMED JUST WANT TO KNOW WHAT I GOT.By the way did you get this dog in Ga?


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

Yes everyone I know she's an am bully!! I'm just not sure on some of the dogs in her ped? An yes surfer was a little rude but hey I'm a man I don't let petti crap like that bother me he knows nothing about me or my dogs so doesn't bother me!!! 
@doughboi yes I did get her in ga from Michael Thompson of Cynderblockkennels.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

wats up? just got in fropm work figured i'd look at this thing for a few min. Blue indian i didnt mean any disrespect towards you. apparently when i read your post, i was thinkin you thought you had an APBT. thats all. even tho our dogs are thought of as being the same, by people that dont know any better, thats not our fault, because in reality they probly could be cousins.

i do show my dogs, just dont know how to find them or post them. but last march i believe the AADR put on a fairly big show, i'm sure there was over 100 dogs, and my female took 'BEST IN SHOW' if i knew how to find it i would post her picture. that day she was perfect.


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Blueindian said:


> Yes everyone I know she's an am bully!! I'm just not sure on some of the dogs in her ped? An yes surfer was a little rude but hey I'm a man I don't let petti crap like that bother me he knows nothing about me or my dogs so doesn't bother me!!!
> @doughboi yes I did get her in ga from Michael Thompson of Cynderblockkennels.


Yea I didn't read that guy post before posting and I apologize.As for the dogs yea I recognize 2or 3of them bc they are in my boys ped but for rest I am unsure of.And yea I know a gut who's cool with them and started out with those guys also have heard a lot about that crew


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

@surfer I didn't take it disrespectful bc like I said u don't know me or my dogs an I did ask for opinions an everyone will have different ones an that's fine with me!! An I don't have 30 years of experience or anything like that hell I'm only 31 but I have experienced these dogs since I was young! Nothing really spectacular with papers or anything until of late IMO!!! I hog hunted a little with uncles when I lived I Florida an we had some real nice dogs!! An since its illegal to really test gameness these days I have switched to as u say the apbts cousins!! I still love both breeds an wont say I won't own another apbt again bc I'm getting into wp an they have super drive so I may have another one day!! 
@doughboi no apology needed an yes I recognize some of the dogs but not all of them!! An yeah there pretty cool an nice to do business with! The things u know about them good I hope!!


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Blueindian said:


> @surfer I didn't take it disrespectful bc like I said u don't know me or my dogs an I did ask for opinions an everyone will have different ones an that's fine with me!! An I don't have 30 years of experience or anything like that hell I'm only 31 but I have experienced these dogs since I was young! Nothing really spectacular with papers or anything until of late IMO!!! I hog hunted a little with uncles when I lived I Florida an we had some real nice dogs!! An since its illegal to really test gameness these days I have switched to as u say the apbts cousins!! I still love both breeds an wont say I won't own another apbt again bc I'm getting into wp an they have super drive so I may have another one day!!
> @doughboi no apology needed an yes I recognize some of the dogs but not all of them!! An yeah there pretty cool an nice to do business with! The things u know about them good I hope!!


Yea good stufg I'm just not a fan of the block dogs or the hog looking ones.I like bullies that have that amstaff classic look.But ye my home boy Jaun Delgago he started out with them if not mistaken so he said.


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

Yeah I'm with you I like the classic/standard class myself! There just more functional IMO!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

@surfer the only thing you'd have to pay for is a VIP and that's only if you want to be up in the VIP section. Everything else is free game. No VIP needed for an introduction thread or any other part of the forum


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

surfer said:


> you asked for opinions, then when you got one, seems like you took the defensive.
> just so we understand each other, all those ch's & gr ch's that your so proud of, those are for CONFORMATION right?
> 
> now, go to a breeder that raises APBT's [game dogs] and tell him what you got and you'll get laughed off the property.
> ...


I think you need to figure out how this forum works before you get banned.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

blue indian; i dabbled in the weight pulling aspect of the dogs also, i dont think WP would be able to tell you if you have a game dog or not, but i will say this the dedication that it takes to get one to perform at the top level says a lot about the GAMENESS of the man gettin him ready. there's nothing easy about it. then to get them to PEAK at the right time. not to say this is usually in front of a crowd of people also.

blueindian: if you do take up WP and get one that YOUR proud of, you have my RESPECT, because i understand what it takes to get to that level.

oh yea, my little 43lb'er pulled almost 1800lbs, but got blown out by the real weight pullers. but we tried. YIS


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

Ok so know that we've taught surfer how things work here can we get back to my op? I was looking for some info on some of the dogs I mentioned that are in my dogs ped!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

What info are you looking for? It seems to me that they are RE gotti cross, Besides on the dams mother side the Ch are pretty far back in the ped. So your Champion producing chances from those two parents are sub par. of course their is the chance that the dog closer in the ped are not being shown Hope the pup makes you happy.


----------

